# Tesla and the safest car ever made



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

The way things are going, people are crashing their Tesla model 3 cars faster than they can build them.

The latest "accident" saw a model 3 crash into a parked car at a speed of almost 100 km/h without braking. Doesn't take a genius to figure out the autonomous driving function was switched on. Apparently insurance company is refusing to pay out.

Hopefully not coming soon to a road near you.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

fields said:


> View attachment 206595
> View attachment 206596
> 
> 
> ...


More proof that the self driving car will never work . I don't care who built it weather it's google or anybody . Can you Imagine how many accident it'll have if these so call self driving cars are to be use for sharerides .


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Ouch! 
New innovative cars have a great deal of difficulty gaining long term traction.
Look at the '48 Tucker Torpedo and its history. 
Actually there are a lot of personality similarities between Preston Tucker and Elon Musk.

.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Ouch!
> New innovative cars have a great deal of difficulty gaining long term traction.
> Look at the '48 Tucker Torpedo and its history.
> Actually there are a lot of personality similarities between Preston Tucker and Elon Musk.
> ...


Did the Tucker Torpedo have a history of running into parked ships? Perhaps it's name was somewhat prescient.


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

Icecool said:


> More proof that the self driving car will never work . I don't care who built it weather it's google or anybody . Can you Imagine how many accident it'll have if these so call self driving cars are to be use for sharerides .


To be fair we don't know for sure if the self driving feature was turned on, the driver denies it. But then he would as otherwise the insurance won't pay out, which they are refusing anyway.

I just don't want these cars on the road unless the self drive feature has been permanently disabled.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

UberDriverAU said:


> Did the Tucker Torpedo have a history of running into parked ships? Perhaps it's name was somewhat prescient.


LOL 
Check out the price of those babies now 

Not quite as poorly named as the Studebaker 'Dictator' which was produced up until just before the start of WWII.

.
.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

fields said:


> To be fair we don't know for sure if the self driving feature was turned on, the driver denies it. But then he would as otherwise the insurance won't pay out, which they are refusing anyway.
> 
> I just don't want these cars on the road unless the self drive feature has been permanently disabled.


Here the fullstory . They seems to be more concern about how safe the cars is rather than what causes the accident . I think the driver knew that if the self driving mode is on . Insurance dosent cover it so No matter what don't mention the self driving mode . Then he said that the glove box wouldn't open becuase the touch screen was Broken so he can't get his insurance paper . Sound like he is more concern about weather he can the money back insurance . Something fishy here . Why would you need to get your insurance paper from the car . if you really want get another copy the insurance company Would have it on record , no need to get it from the car . So he just happen to ran into a traffics light at high speed . Was he blind


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Icecool said:


> Here the fullstory . They seems to be more concern about how safe the cars is rather than what causes the accident . I think the driver knew that if the self driving mode is on . Insurance dosent cover it so No matter what don't mention the self driving mode . Then he said that the glove box wouldn't open becuase the touch screen was Broken so he can't get his insurance paper . Sound like he is more concern about weather he can the money back insurance . Something fishy here . Why would you need to get your insurance paper from the car . if you really want get another copy the insurance company Would have it on record , no need to get it from the car . So he just happen to ran into a traffics light at high speed . Was he blind


In some US states you can be fined for not having rego and insurance docs in your car.


----------



## QLDUberDriver (Jan 23, 2016)

Icecool said:


> More proof that the self driving car will never work . I don't care who built it weather it's google or anybody . Can you Imagine how many accident it'll have if these so call self driving cars are to be use for sharerides .


You should drive for a week in Qld and see if you still have the same faith in human control. In the coming years this tech will move faster than the computer you keep in your pocket you never had 10 years ago.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

UberDriverAU said:


> In some US states you can be fined for not having rego and insurance docs in your car.


They can just check or scan the number plate to know weather the car is registered or not . Don't understand why you would need it in the car . The insurance is compulsory so if you got rego then you'll obviously would have insurance.



QLDUberDriver said:


> You should drive for a week in Qld and see if you still have the same faith in human control. In the coming years this tech will move faster than the computer you keep in your pocket you never had 10 years ago.


I don't believe it until I see a car is self drive . It might work in a less populate place like in Queensland but no way its going work in a busy city like Sydney


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Icecool said:


> They can just check or scan the number plate to know weather the car is registered or not . Don't understand why you would need it in the car . The insurance is compulsory so if you got rego then you'll obviously would have insurance.


Who knows the reason why it's a requirement to carry proof of insurance and registration, but it is in many U.S. states. The point is there's nothing unusual about the guy carrying these documents in his glove box, and not being able to access them may have caused him to get a fine. Why do you think Tesla is providing a software update that opens the glove box after an accident?


----------



## QLDUberDriver (Jan 23, 2016)

Icecool said:


> They can just check or scan the number plate to know weather the car is registered or not . Don't understand why you would need it in the car . The insurance is compulsory so if you got rego then you'll obviously would have insurance.
> 
> I don't believe it until I see a car is self drive . It might work in a less populate place like in Queensland but no way its going work in a busy city like Sydney


The Qld reference was about how bad the drivers are up here compared to Sydney. Current self driving tech would be seriously tested with the ignorant driving up here.

The biggest thing will need to be with the A.I. software and that requires speed which is getting faster with new nano tech. I cant wait for the day the bogan in the Commodore who tail gated me today has to sit in the sit and stare out the window.

Just be ready to adapt when things improve. Current data shows that humans cause most self driving accidents. Either way something has to be done to improve safety, especially in Australia.


----------



## UberSyd (Mar 23, 2015)

Guys.... just let go and deal with reality.... technology will never be perfect but it will be better than humans eventually and already now in some cases. Over time people will get used to it all and wonder how the hell we were so worried about it. The stats will eventually show human error causing way more deaths or accidents. Us trying to defend human vs self driving cars by mentioning the story when they do stuff up is a bit like when the news would talk all this propaganda about an uber driver sexually assaulting women or whatever etc when the stats for taxi drivers doing it probably much worse but they only make a big deal when its an uber driver. Or maybe im wrong and the exponential rate that technology is developing will just stop just for humans and uber rock stars to keep working


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

UberDriverAU said:


> Who knows the reason why it's a requirement to carry proof of insurance and registration, but it is in many U.S. states. The point is there's nothing unusual about the guy carrying these documents in his glove box, and not being able to access them may have caused him to get a fine. Why do you think Tesla is providing a software update that opens the glove box after an accident?


Those laws in various states in the United States must make drivers more vulnerable to identity fraud if the car is broken into.


----------



## ndr (Feb 1, 2018)

fields said:


> To be fair we don't know for sure if the self driving feature was turned on, the driver denies it. But then he would as otherwise the insurance won't pay out, which they are refusing anyway.


Most vehicles from the early 2000's on have a crash data recorder, or event data recorder.

In most simplistic terms, if any airbags are fired, CDR data from the past 5 seconds is permanently recorded.

All insurance companies know about it and retrieve the data from more serious accidents or where liability is uncertain.

Your car is spying on you if you crash and will tell all inputs for at least the past 5 seconds including steering angle, brake pressure, accel depressed percentage, ABS active/inactive, speed, RPM, ambient temperture, which lights were on or off, whether wipers were operating and many many many many more data points.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Event_data_recorder

Once the data is written, it can't be erased.

If you obviously lie to an insurance company with a modern vehicle, you almost certainly will be caught if they investigate.



> I just don't want these cars on the road unless the self drive feature has been permanently disabled.


Once the early bugs are resolved, I'd prefer autonomous cars on pre approved roads.


----------



## BabyBoomer (Feb 28, 2017)

C'mon you guys -we are not all a bunch of Luddites are we? Has no one heard of Lidar? Is is not far away when we will be using autonomous vehicles because they will be statistically much safer than us seriously flawed humans. It's easy to point to a few incidents and say that is the generality -plenty of Volvos crash too -can't see everyone baying for Volvo blood. My guess is that autonomous WAS off ...and that is why he crashed. 

Anyway ...don't really want to start WW3 here -ACTUALLY just wanted to wish everyone all the best as I have moved overseas. Sold my little Micra, along with many goods and chattels ...and definitely don't plan to be Ubering again. 

It has been an interesting experience and opened my eyes as to how pernicious Uber and the sharing economy is and how the ATO were happy to sit back and let them get away with whatever they wanted because they were too scared of lawyers. Thousands of struggling Uber drivers filling out a convoluted BAS and paying GST when one multinational could have been doing it. 

ATO and FWC week as piss AFAICT.

Adios Amigos & stay safe out there.

BB


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

fields said:


> To be fair we don't know for sure if the self driving feature was turned on, the driver denies it. But then he would as otherwise the insurance won't pay out, which they are refusing anyway.
> 
> I just don't want these cars on the road unless the self drive feature has been permanently disabled.


How would I get all my emails done?



BabyBoomer said:


> C'mon you guys -we are not all a bunch of Luddites are we? Has no one heard of Lidar? Is is not far away when we will be using autonomous vehicles because they will be statistically much safer than us seriously flawed humans. It's easy to point to a few incidents and say that is the generality -plenty of Volvos crash too -can't see everyone baying for Volvo blood. My guess is that autonomous WAS off ...and that is why he crashed.
> 
> Anyway ...don't really want to start WW3 here -ACTUALLY just wanted to wish everyone all the best as I have moved overseas. Sold my little Micra, along with many goods and chattels ...and definitely don't plan to be Ubering again.
> 
> ...


Good luck wherever the future takes you BB!

Always love hearing of a successful escapee story.

Keep safe.


----------

